# How to take PDF and make it Fillable?



## Romans922

I am looking for software or program or just plain HOW to take a PDF file and then convert it so I can fill in blanks on the PDF with information. 

I am hoping to find a FREE way to do this. Any help?


----------



## BertMulder

There are many free PDF writers available. Google will help you find one.


----------



## Romans922

How do PDF writers work? I have tried a couple and they just make the PDF file into another PDF file... I need rather to make the PDF file into a fillable PDF file.


----------



## BertMulder

I use Adobe Standard (which is not freeware), which has a typewriter tool...

Check this out:

http://www.cutepdf.com/


----------



## littlepeople

It depends on whether you are wanting to fill in blanks in a single PDF, or create a fillable PDF to be distributed to others. Adobe acrobat pro is your best bet, but not free. But the 30 day trial would work if this is a one time thing


----------



## Edward

BertMulder said:


> I use Adobe Standard (which is not freeware), which has a typewriter tool.



Given your answers, I'm not sure that you understand the question.

------

I've been waiting to see if someone has a better answer, because the best option out there that I know about is Adobe Pro, which is painfully expensive. Lots of free ways to create a PDF, a number of ways to modify one, but options appear to be severely limited in making fillable. Create fillable PDF forms, Form Wizard | Adobe Acrobat X Pro

Another route would be to OCR the form and then spend a lot of time cleaning up, complete the form, and then reconvert it. Before I'd do that, I'd print it, dig an old typewriter out of the closet, fill it in and scan it. Or just fill it in by hand and mail it. 

If you are creating the form from scratch, rather than from an existing PDF, You might be able to do what you want in MS Word. 

Have you asked around to see if there is anyone at your church who has Pro and would help you out?


----------



## ChariotsofFire

You could take a print screen and fill it out in Paint.


----------



## VictorBravo

I have Acrobat Pro and use it every day. Pricey, but necessary for me.

But here is a possibility for occasional use: PDFescape - Free PDF Editor & Free PDF Form Filler - Your Free Online PDF Reader, Editor, Form Filler, Form Designer, Solution

It is web-based and claims to be free. I've tried similar services in the past and they usually offer a typewriter style function.


----------



## VictorBravo

Edward said:


> Given your answers, I'm not sure that you understand the question.



Maybe I didn't either. I thought Andrew just wanted to know how he could put information onto a pdf he has. If that is the question, a typewriter function will do the trick.

But I agree with you that if you want to make an actual fillable form that can be emailed to others to fill out, you are almost certainly going to have to buy something. First choice, based on familiarity, would be Acrobat Pro. I believe Omnipage can do it as well, but I have no experience with it.

I remember back in the early 90s I owned a Paperport scanner that had bundled software that allowed you to save the scanned pages with form fields. The format was not pdf, though. It worked well, but nobody else could read it. But you could scan the page and fill out the form on your computer and print it with ease. It was one of the magical things like Betamax that just disappeared.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Not free, but far less expensive than Acrobat Pro:

Create, Secure, Convert to pdf, and edit pdf files

I use it and it handles forms just peachy.

AMR


----------



## Semper Fidelis

NitroPDF may work for you. Do you have a specific problem you're trying to address or are you just asking in general. Some PDF's come encrypted and password protected that don't easily allow this. Also, making an editable PDF out of an existing PDF is pretty tedious as you have to create edit boxes one at a time and then save the PDF, etc. I have Acrobat Pro as well. You should be able to get an education discount at journeyed.com for Acrobat Pro X. I love Acrobat pro.


----------

